# The children bought us a new Hymer what do you think?



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

See picture we were well happy


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Ahhhh Bless


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Kids*

They have a great sense of "hymer" I would say.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

TM

PS: For those who do not know, Hymer is produced Hoo-mer not Hi-mer.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

great, wish our kids were so generous!


----------

